

HTML5 presentations with narration using Markdown - sangupta
http://pepslides.com

======
LTheobald
Speaker volume pumped up as requested but I'm not hearing a thing in Firefox,
Chrome or Safari. Is it me being stupid or is anyone else missing sound?

~~~
sangupta
Sorry - but could you please try now - my friend informed me that he just
added caching for voice synthesis.

